# Downpipe Question



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

So i was debating putting on an aftermarket set of downpipes, and was just wondering how much, if any, damage can a set of downpipes cause to the turbos? I know that most aftermarket sets typically reduce the heat behind the turbo, so could it be that an aftermarket set would be better for your turbos? I would appreciate some help here.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Downpipe Question (schockster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schockster* »_ was just wondering how much, if any, damage can a set of downpipes cause to the turbos? 

I am by no means a guru, but i do not think downpipes would harm your turbos. I did read once that they could cause over spooling, but this does not make sense to me as the downpipes (headers) are not in control of this, its the wastegate and BPVs that are supposed to stop that from happening. I might be wrong though.
From what I've read the downpipes allow better flow (faster spool-up etc) and a good set that is coated will also help your under hood temps which is another plus. They are not cheap though...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## JimWill (Mar 12, 2007)

*I put up a post about turbo failure and got flamed before*

I personally think that downpipes are well worth the money. I have a set of used ASP downpipes that I purchased from a fellow that had gone AMS stage V.
They will increase your HP and TQ, that's without a doubt. I can't comment on how much power you might make on an otherwise stock car, as by the time I had installed mine, I was already K04'd. 
I would think that they would actually increase turbo life, as they will decrease underhood temps (you might actually even see your oil temp gauge reading lower than before).
If you plan to do other mods, then you will definitely notice a big improvement. I would think that it would be best to have a shop install them as it is not exactly a DIY job.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, they help and will not harm the turbos. However, I've read that some folks who go aftermarket DP with high flow cats are throwing CEL.
In general, DP's are a good mod on turbo cars. Bigger is always better.


----------



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_
In general, DP's are a good mod on turbo cars. Bigger is always better.

That's what i've heard, but i'm still K03 and will probably stay so for quite some time, but i'm still thinking about downpipes (probably milltek or those piggie pipes from vast performance) as my next mod after wheels, suspension, and brakes. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

Go the Piggy pipes and love them!
No damage to the turbos, if anything it helps.
GO FOR IT


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (formulagigi)*

Most folks feel Piggies are acceptable mod but it's a bit of work. Note that cold startup emmisions will increase due to removal of pre-cat material. Downstream main cats should keep emmissions in spec once engine / exhaust is warmed up. The metal substrate cat material is toxic so handle accordingly.
Your turbo's will run cooler and exhaust will flow better due to restriction removal from directly behind the turbo's.
You will fail emmissions if you remove both front and rear pairs of cats so don't do it (unless your building a dedicated drag / race car).
CEL's are thrown by some aftermarket DP's because they fail to address O2 sensor locations relative to loss of front cats. See VAST website for CELiminator as one example of a fix for that scenario. Some have used "Spark Plug Antifowlers" to extend O2 sensor out of direct exhaust stream, same concept and both work.
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4/msgs/1812661.phtml
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4/msgs/2176162.phtml


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

Is it as hard to get the DPs off an A6 Tip as it is to get them off an S4 Tip? I would love to do mine, but from what I have read, it's really hard to get them off a Tip S4.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*

It is harder to R&R the DP's on a TIP S4 vs a stick because the DP clearances are tighter around the TIP. Not sure if it is just as difficult for the A6 TIP but likely as they use the same HP5 TIP transmission.
Note that the DP's are actually a little different and are not considered interchangeable between a stick and a TIP car.
Some folks recommend dropping the subframe to do DP's on a TIP S4 because it is less painful than trying to do with engine in place.


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 1:39 PM 4/26/2007_


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

It's probably a good thing that it's not an easy task. My wife is out of town, and I have the A6 and the S4 and all these crazy thoughts running through my head. I have strict orders NOT to touch the A6, but if I knew what the hell I was doing, I would practice on the S4 and then...hmmm, how would I wriggle my way out of that argument?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL AAA* »_...I have strict orders NOT to touch the A6...

Word








Doesn't always work tho


----------

